
Project Management Graphics (or Gantt Charts) - bchjam
http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg?msg_id=000076
======
ryanmarsh
Large format plotters are common place in oil & gas companies. No other
industry builds projects as large, complex, and expensive as oil & gas and
plotters are the most effective solution anyone has found for being able to
visualize the massive scale of things (short of a few cool VR nick-nacks that
sit empty). I don't think they're such a bad option either. Until someone
starts manufacturing "retina" displays at 4 ft. tall by 10 ft. long everything
else is a waste of time.

------
kennywinker
Tufte is such a badass.

